# TiVos need rescuing



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Anybody live near Leicester who can rescue some unwanted TiVos? - ebay item=330557420657]

.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

The auction description says you can also arrange your own courier? (just wasn't sure if you'd noticed that)


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I don't think direct links to ebay items are permitted.

Best just to quote the item reference 330557420657

Automan.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

^ poss true I couldn't remember, but then it isn't *my* eBay item


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Sadly I have no need for any of these but hopefully someone will pick 'em up and keep 'em running.

http://www.parcel2go.com/ are popular for low cost courier shipping over at the AVForums.com
I haven't used them to send but have received stuff sent using their service - they just broker the regular courier services but work out much cheaper.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

I've used parcel2go many times - they're very good. As you say they just broker other couriers but with a heavy discount. They can send a TiVo for £7-£8 - not the usual £15 (or even £20!) that some of the thieving ebay sellers want! 

(Just avoid selecting DHL - in my experience they see from what height they can drop something to see if it breaks  )


----------

